# Attempted port a cath



## codedog (Aug 12, 2008)

can i code 36561 with a modifer 52 -maybe ???  doctor tried to go into subclavian  vein but wire could not pass was attempted  3 x -?


----------



## aguelfi (Aug 12, 2008)

I would use mod 53 instead...discontinued procedure.


----------



## heathermc (Aug 13, 2008)

we use modifier 52 when our surgeons can't insert the cath, modifier 53 is used when a procedure is discontinued due to the well being of the patient.
Heather M
CPC, GENSG


----------



## mbort (Aug 13, 2008)

trent, this is for an ASC right???  If so, you would use the 74 modifier rather than the 52.


----------



## mmelcam (Aug 13, 2008)

I would us a 53 modifier on this. It would have threatened the well being of the patient had they continued (torn or ruptured the vein), therefor it would meet the guidelines for modifier 53. Modifier 52 is used when a procedure is actually performed but is partially reduced.


----------



## codedog (Aug 13, 2008)

*porta  cath*

Thanks everone, This procedure was done at an ASC . modifer 52 not approved for asc  , When i go to APPENDIX A by modifer 53 it tells me to go to 73 or 74. thanks for  help. TRENT


----------



## heathermc (Aug 13, 2008)

modifier 52 can be used when a procedure is not fully completed (when they cannot access the wire through the vein) thus the need for a reduced pmt amt


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 14, 2008)

*52 vs 53 modifier*

The way I was taught ...

52 modifier is for a procedure that the physician has, at his/her discretion, partially reduced or eliminated a portion of. The procedure as planned and executed has a clear beginning, middle and end. It is *planned *to be less than the full procedure.

53 modifier is for a procedure that the physician *discontinues* due to (per CPT definition) "extenuating circumstances *or* those that threaten the well being of the patient."  The example I was given in my training was the colonoscopy that has to be discontinued because of inadequate prep.

So given the scenario you posted, I'd use -53 modifier for physician coding(or -73 or -74 if ASC coding)

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## codedog (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks


----------

